# Boer Coloring - Coffee thoughts



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I had a random coffee thought. With most of my does, they are all for the most part, have savanna mixed in with them (about half of them). Many of their daughters I've kept still retain a combination of some of the savanna traits; black nose, freckled ears (black or red), all white, or black skin.

Is this going to be a problem when registering %'s kids next year? For a few of the kids this coming spring, they will be 75%+ boer / 25% savanna (just not on paper)....so it'll be a mystery till then if they still retain some of the savanna traits from their 50/50 mothers. But I will still be getting some that are 50/50.

Was just curious if this is going to cause issue when registering and if by some chance myself (doubtful for now) or someone else tries to show them as a percentage doe.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

As long as they have the correct confirmation, color shouldn't be an issue. Boers come in lots of different colors and I don't know of any color that is a disqualified


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Another quick question, with skin pigmentation...something I seen listed in the rules as I was scanning through them. What is that exactly and would them possibly having black skin make a difference with it? I know a few of the kids this year have noses and tooshies that are black, not sure if it is on the rest of their body.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pigmentation in the boer show ring is judged in the tail web, it has to be 75% pigmented. Your black-skinned gals would be totally fine. A goat with solid light pink tail web would be DQd from a show.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And this is just with show does. Let's say you have one with 50% pigment you can still register her she just won't be show correct. But that doesn't mean that if you breed her she won't have this awesome totally correct kid especially if she is very correct except for pigment.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Is that common? 

What's the reasoning for that just out of curiosity.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought that the skin pigment was one of those things that came from the African Boer goat standards. The dark pigment is less susceptible to sunburn and therefor skin cancer. That is just something I read though and have no clue if it's true.

I don't think it's very common but all my goats and kids are housed outside only go in the barn when it rains. People who house theirs in barns migh have more of an issue. I know I've bought goats from people who keep their kids inside and give lots of grain and the kids have pale pigment. Once I give them some time outside they darken up though. I also have colored goats so it's probably more an issue with the white bodied traditionals


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ you are very correct! That is why you want the pigment. 
This is the way I look at things, I could be wrong or I could be right I don't know but here's a example. I have a lamancha and bred her to a boer, of course she didn't fit the standards 100% she has no ears lol and her pigment is 0% I put 50% papers on her. Bred her back to a boer and got a pretty dang nice kid, even with ears lol but still not 100% totally show quality, I would say her one flaw was the shape of her nose. Again I put 75% papers on her. Again bred back to a boer and I have a super totally beautiful kid out of that breeding. Pigment is 100%, her nose is perfect and for someone that HATES horns I have to admit I'm loving her horns. I don't show and I don't know every pros and cons but she is my second nicest Doeling this year.......first being a little 98% but anyways to the point! If I didn't just go with it with that first cross and I said well she doesn't fit the standards 100% I wouldn't have any papers on this awesome little girl. But I did so she is 88% and if she keeps taking after all the girls in her pedigree she will be a very correct girl with a great supply of milk because of her lamancha lines. So with me breeding my herd up in % with things that I want to improve on, I still register kids that do not fit the standards 100%. But like I said I don't show and I also know if I did they would turn those ones around at the door, but that doesn't mean they can't produce something that will blow people away


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The ABGA does not prefer one color over another and none are disqualifications. The information given above is also correct about pigmentation. The ABGA website has all the breed standards listed and simply written on their website. I'd take a look if you have any questions its very helpful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All correct advice and info.


----------

